# BRAWL TOURNAMENT



## djman900 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok so im holding a brawl tournament (yes i got the idea from xyoh)


my f.c is 1290-0305-1358 my name is djman

This tournament will happen Either today or Monday depending on how many ppl we get

So post ur f.c and when u fight me i will c if u qualify

Corneymikey
horus
Caleb
coffeaddict
xyoh
hub12
silverstorms



AND THERE IS A PRIZE

Ok umm i forgot about this we can hav it this sunday if ne1 is still intrusted (doubt it )


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 14, 2009)

deal.


----------



## djman900 (Feb 14, 2009)

f.c toonlink?


----------



## PaJami (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's my fc 1891-1128-3665. My name is Corn.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 14, 2009)

i cant play now.

Later


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 14, 2009)

Im a master cause i already beat you. XD


----------



## djman900 (Feb 14, 2009)

play me again u beet me 1 time


----------



## Princess (Feb 14, 2009)

x] we all no my rank...lulzz


----------



## djman900 (Feb 14, 2009)

lol


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 14, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> x] we all no my rank...lulzz


BeginnerZ? xD


----------



## djman900 (Feb 14, 2009)

no ill hav to make a new class for pure sukage


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 14, 2009)

But i already...nm...We'll brawl later


----------



## djman900 (Feb 14, 2009)

k


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll enter.


----------



## djman900 (Feb 14, 2009)

f.c storm?


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 14, 2009)

0989-3187-9336


----------



## Trela (Feb 14, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> 0989-3187-9336


Ah, Silverstorms. You look like a good Brawler. I've been snoopin' around these boards for any Brawl Tournaments going on, and I've seen that you have been placing well in them. Mabye sometime we can Brawl. Just tell me when ya would like to.

FC: 5112-3107-7754

Also, is this Tournament gonna happen with mine? Mine starts tomorrow, so I hope other Tournaments wont get in the way with mine or each other.

=Trela=


----------



## MygL (Feb 14, 2009)

i wanna join uhh i cant none of the weekdays just weekeends =/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 15, 2009)

I wanna be in. o:
I believe I've already beat you.
SSBB FC:4983-7219-7965


----------



## Fernee (Feb 15, 2009)

i want in hopefully i wont lose like in the last tournament fc and name in sig


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

i will give it a shot...tomorrow 

i believe i had you added already :S


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 15, 2009)

Sure thing, let me know when you can battle me.


----------



## yoshipower (Feb 15, 2009)

can i try?  i maybe can  play tomorrow


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

ill try too


----------



## djman900 (Feb 15, 2009)

ok f.c's for those who i dont have added would b nice


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dj put me in Masters cuz we both know I can beat you.

You have my FC right?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 15, 2009)

I beat you Dj.


----------



## Princess (Feb 15, 2009)

Toon][quote="cryindarkness said:
			
		

> x] we all no my rank...lulzz


BeginnerZ? xD[/quote]lol worse than that x]


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 15, 2009)

Have I beat u Hub?


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 15, 2009)

I can beat you Dj.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 15, 2009)

Silver can i PLZ PLAY U


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 15, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Silver can i PLZ PLAY U


Fine then...

Fc: 0989-3187-9336


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 15, 2009)

K mines in the sig!  U make the room


----------



## Jigg Hibiki (Feb 15, 2009)

why does beating you make someone master? what if there's like 20 people who beat you. . .who says you're so good that being able to beat you makes us experts? i mean having confidence is nice but it's just cocky saying that beating you makes someone qualify as expert. . .now i won a 64 man tourney at anime boston. . .my friend Paul who i went with won one the next day. . .we have a weekly video game day at the college i go to. . .and people beat me and Paul in brawl on a weekly basis. . .do i call myself a master?. . .no. . .do i call the people who beat me master's. . .no


----------



## MygL (Feb 15, 2009)

Jigg Hibiki said:
			
		

> why does beating you make someone master? what if there's like 20 people who beat you. . .who says you're so good that being able to beat you makes us experts? i mean having confidence is nice but it's just cocky saying that beating you makes someone qualify as expert. . .now i won a 64 man tourney at anime boston. . .my friend Paul who i went with won one the next day. . .we have a weekly video game day at the college i go to. . .and people beat me and Paul in brawl on a weekly basis. . .do i call myself a master?. . .no. . .do i call the people who beat me master's. . .no


uhh he just putted that rank cuz i think its cooler its not that makes u master......


----------



## Chibz (Feb 15, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Jigg Hibiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really agree with ranks, either. 
And if there's going to be ranks, it should be determined by facing other players in the tourney, not by facing one person.

On a side note: how will a 10-man tourney go? Don't they have to be in multiples of 4?
Oh well, I'm sure it will work out.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow whatever. 


Me and Silver tied I'm so happy!  So when does the tourney thing start?  

Am I in the Master Rank?


----------



## djman900 (Feb 15, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Wow whatever.
> 
> 
> Me and Silver tied I'm so happy!  So when does the tourney thing start?
> ...


i will post but i can beat silver!


----------



## Jigg Hibiki (Feb 15, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah after the first round you'd have 5 players left. . .unless you're doing it round robin style. . .on a side note i'm crazy bored if someone wants to play i'm game


----------



## djman900 (Feb 15, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I can beat you Dj.


no u cant silver


----------



## Caleb (Feb 15, 2009)

im a trainer.i "might"of won if i didnt accidentally use the rocket when i was over the edge.or atleast got close.these brawl tourneys brought me back to brawl.i hadnt played for a month until today.


----------



## djman900 (Feb 15, 2009)

banana lets brawl?


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah sure thing, My fc's in my sig.

and like i stated in the PM, who makes the room?


----------



## djman900 (Feb 15, 2009)

u


----------



## Trela (Feb 15, 2009)

Those were good games Cofee. My MK and Marth aren't that good.

PLEASE, OH PLEASE tell me you did NOT quit when Brawling my Diddy Kong! Everyone quits or kills themself when they fight my Diddy! OMG! Just Brawl it! Ugh...

Anyways, I would like to play again sometime. I just hate it when people give up when they Brawl my Diddy. I cant ever play him anymore.

=Trela=


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well u have to understand,....



HOLY J***8** MOT**** FUC***** HIPPOPOTAMOUS ******ITCH******SS******CK, HES SO ANNOYING!  U SIT THERE AND PEEL UR DANG BANANAS, AND THATS ALL U DO!  ITS DRIVES EVERYONE NUTS AND EVEN TO ME THATS SPAM!

No one here likes a fighter like that so I suggest u use ur other characters other than Diddy.


----------



## Trela (Feb 15, 2009)

Of course no one likes him! I guess my Diddy is banned here, too...

I'll just use Lucario from now on. Sometimes Marth and MK.

We needz to be goodz like Ally: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fv2IsRoZhs

And Ninjalink (when he beat the best player in the world): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF75wDV8TbM

=P

=Trela=


----------



## MygL (Feb 15, 2009)

oo coffe join Hyrule!!

and trela when can i brawl u??


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Of course no one likes him! I guess my Diddy is banned here, too...
> 
> I'll just use Lucario from now on. Sometimes Marth and MK.
> 
> ...


I'll be MORE than glad to face you at ALL, Trela.  B) 

I'm always up for a challenge that I'll lose Win!


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Well u have to understand,....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just sit there throwing bombs so *censored.9.10*

hes pro


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


This is true of Coffee, who I ALMOST beat if my cousin hadn't been in the way.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

[quote="Toon]^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


This is true of Coffee, who I ALMOST beat if my cousin hadn't been in the way.[/quote]see everyone agrees 

No one here likes a fighter like that so I suggest u use ur other characters other than Diddy Snake


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> This is true of Coffee, who I ALMOST beat if my cousin hadn't been in the way.


see everyone agrees 

No one here likes a fighter like that so I suggest u use ur other characters other than Diddy Snake

[/quote]<_O


LEAVE BRITNEY TRELA ALONE!!

He's cool. ^_^

And IDC about the bananas, they don't EXPLODE IN YO FACE!


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> This is true of Coffee, who I ALMOST beat if my cousin hadn't been in the way.


see everyone agrees 

No one here likes a fighter like that so I suggest u use ur other characters other than Diddy Snake

[/quote]<_O


LEAVE BRITNEY TRELA ALONE!!

He's cool. ^_^

And IDC about the bananas, they don't EXPLODE IN YO FACE![/quote]agreed


----------



## MygL (Feb 15, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> This is true of Coffee, who I ALMOST beat if my cousin hadn't been in the way.


see everyone agrees 

No one here likes a fighter like that so I suggest u use ur other characters other than Diddy Snake

[/quote]<_O


LEAVE BRITNEY TRELA ALONE!!

He's cool. ^_^

And IDC about the bananas, they don't EXPLODE IN YO FACE![/quote]YOU FACE!!! xD

lol uhhhh i wanna brawl trela T-T


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_O


LEAVE BRITNEY TRELA ALONE!!

He's cool. ^_^

And IDC about the bananas, they don't EXPLODE IN YO FACE![/quote]YOU FACE!!! xD

lol uhhhh i wanna brawl trela T-T[/quote]You DO?!?!?


FAIL for you.  Even Piranha thinks only I could beat his Lucario.

And Diddy is unstoppable. XP


----------



## MygL (Feb 15, 2009)

Toon][quote="xYoh said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_O


LEAVE BRITNEY TRELA ALONE!!

He's cool. ^_^

And IDC about the bananas, they don't EXPLODE IN YO FACE![/quote]YOU FACE!!! xD

lol uhhhh i wanna brawl trela T-T[/quote]You DO?!?!?


FAIL for you.  Even Piranha thinks only I could beat his Lucario.

And Diddy is unstoppable. XP[/quote]cuz prianha havent brawl me YET


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You DO?!?!?


FAIL for you.  Even Piranha thinks only I could beat his Lucario.

And Diddy is unstoppable. XP[/quote]cuz prianha havent brawl me YET   [/quote]Yeah, but I brawl you yet. And I beat you. XP


----------



## MygL (Feb 15, 2009)

Toon][quote="xYoh said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You DO?!?!?


FAIL for you.  Even Piranha thinks only I could beat his Lucario.

And Diddy is unstoppable. XP[/quote]cuz prianha havent brawl me YET   [/quote]Yeah, but I brawl you yet. And I beat you. XP[/quote]D= wanna taste my spam?? xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I brawl you yet. And I beat you. XP[/quote]D= wanna taste my spam?? xD[/quote]HEY!


SPAM IS A DELICIOUS BREAKFAST MEAT!!

LEAVE BRITNEY SPAM ALONE!!


----------



## MygL (Feb 15, 2009)

Toon][quote="xYoh said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I brawl you yet. And I beat you. XP[/quote]D= wanna taste my spam?? xD[/quote]HEY!


SPAM IS A DELICIOUS BREAKFAST MEAT!!

LEAVE BRITNEY SPAM ALONE!![/quote]SO your asking for it and IN A PLATE??? ok lucas gonna burn every links house 

LOL back on topic when does this tourney beings??


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY!


SPAM IS A DELICIOUS BREAKFAST MEAT!!

LEAVE BRITNEY SPAM ALONE!![/quote]SO your asking for it and IN A PLATE??? ok lucas gonna burn every ]LOL


Im not even in it yet. XP

I should sign up...


OR BETTER YET DJ could just put meh in master class cuz hes in team Hyrule and knows im better than him..


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

errrrr, i wanna brawl trela


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> errrrr, i wanna brawl trela


DON'T START!!

PLEASE X just left..


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

fine, i would like to brawl piranha cuz u say shes good, but ive never brawled her before


----------



## Trela (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL Piranha is a girl!

Woah. Soo many Brawl Requests! Whenever I post mah FC is when I will Brawl everyone again, which is around midnight, or in an hour or 2.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> fine, i would like to brawl piranha cuz u say shes good, but ive never brawled her before


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> > fine, i would like to brawl piranha cuz u say shes good, but ive never brawled her before


ok, changed it  :gyroidsheriff:


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW HORUS Go stick ur head down a toilet and flush twice.  U havent fought Trela so u wouldnt know what Im talking about.  

I only have a problem with Diddy no one else...  Besides Horus u just hate me cuz I always beat u.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> WOW HORUS Go stick ur head down a toilet and flush twice.  U havent fought Trela so u wouldnt know what Im talking about.
> 
> I only have a problem with Diddy no one else...  Besides Horus u just hate me cuz I always beat u.


u beat everyone...  :'(


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 15, 2009)

Exactly hes just a sore loser 

Im not complaining about him its just when ur Diddy and throwing bananas everywhere u cant touch him.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Exactly hes just a sore loser
> 
> Im not complaining about him its just when ur Diddy and throwing bananas everywhere u cant touch him.


yeah thats what Diddy usually does to do combos... but hes not really spamming is he?


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

P.S. coffee, u know ur brawler card doesnt have any link?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 15, 2009)

NO JUST THE CONSTANT BANANAS HE THROWS THEM EVERYWHERE MORE SO THEN MY MISSLES

Yes


----------



## Trela (Feb 15, 2009)

NO, he is not a spammer. You can go debate with the world's best Diddy players about this if you disagree. They will win, btw =P

I find Horus to be the smartest Smasher here. If he continues to practice and such, he WILL be able to beat nearly everyone here. People like him always come out on top!

It has happened before. Believe me.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

horus is not THAT good. well i have never fought his diddy kong, but i can beat him w/ any other character he uses


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 15, 2009)

I dont hate u or anything Trela I just hate Diddy.

Horus is... intresting, at best.  DJ has real potential but I dunno....  Horus hates me anyway for unknown reasons so I chose not to support him.


----------



## Trela (Feb 15, 2009)

Who? Me? Are you talking to me corneymikey?

I was rated my the smartest Lucario Smashers as 4th best Lucario. The list has changed though, but I'm still in the Top 10 Lucarios.

Sorry if I'm bragging =O I get carried away sometimes lol.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

STOP FIGHTING OR BRITNEY GETS IT!!

............Wait. That won't work.

STOP FIGHTING OR SANTA CLAUSE GETS IT!

And Horus IS smarticle. 
Horus, I eva play u in Brawl?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 15, 2009)

I dont brag I hand out advice or I get upset with people win or lose.


----------



## MygL (Feb 15, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I dont hate u or anything Trela I just hate Diddy.
> 
> Horus is... intresting, at best.  DJ has real potential but I dunno....  Horus hates me anyway for unknown reasons so I chose not to support him.


wait which char does dj mains?? in his brawler card says sonic but i always see him using ike and i win!! xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you always use LUCAS and I win. xD


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Who? Me? Are you talking to me corneymikey?
> 
> I was rated my the smartest Lucario Smashers as 4th best Lucario. The list has changed though, but I'm still in the Top 10 Lucarios.
> 
> Sorry if I'm bragging =O I get carried away sometimes lol.


if ur so good, then can u brawl me? i MAY be able to beat u.  :evillaugh:


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i brawl u, it always lags. do u live close to New York?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FAIL.

You can only beat me. XP


----------



## MygL (Feb 15, 2009)

Toon][quote="xYoh said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you always use LUCAS and I win. xD[/quote]D= wanna start again???


----------



## MygL (Feb 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noo i live in mexico hmm juarez thats under texas


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FAIL.

You can only beat me. XP[/quote]and i beat coffee 1/4  :gyroiddance:, but he claims that he was on the phone getting distracted


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A MEXICAN?!? WHOA!  :dance: COOL! no wonder it lags, u live far away from me


----------



## Trela (Feb 15, 2009)

Online is "gay" to most Pro Players. I actually play it for fun like Azen does (best Lucario).

Online doesn't mean anything to us, so idc if I lose or not. I play 100x better Offline. I dunno how good you are mikey, but it's good that you have confidence! I might use Diddy 1 time btw.

=Trela=


----------



## MygL (Feb 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhh yea a mexican sooo where do u live??


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Online is "gay" to most Pro Players. I actually play it for fun like Azen does (best Lucario).
> 
> Online doesn't mean anything to us, so idc if I lose or not. I play 100x better Offline. I dunno how good you are mikey, but it's good that you have confidence! I might use Diddy 1 time btw.
> 
> =Trela=


if it doesnt lag, its exactly the same as offline... and im pretty good! BLUAHAHAHHA! :evillaugh:


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in Manhattan in New York City!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Easton, PA! ^_^

We use New York for shade. >


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok well I won that match.  

Yeah mikey I was distracted but u still won anyway so idc


----------



## Trela (Feb 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> if it doesnt lag, its exactly the same as offline... and im pretty good! BLUAHAHAHHA! :evillaugh:


Lol. Well technally speaking, it isn't. It takes a while for Online to read your Button Input. For example: I'll press A, and it will actually hit half of a second or a full second later, which messes up people a lot, and makes Wolf and Ike too good Online D=

Im able to Brawl in 30 minutes. Post in the Official Brawl Thread then if anyone wants to Brawl me.

=Trela=


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Trela


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww, and now i gtg sleep, trela!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 15, 2009)

Then Good night Mikey


----------



## Trela (Feb 16, 2009)

Aww =( well I'll Brawl tomorrow then Mikey.

Cofee: Do you wanna Brawl in like 20 minutes? Imma try to use Lucario the whole time this time =P

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 17, 2009)

djman, lets brawl


----------



## Horus (Feb 17, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> NO, he is not a spammer. You can go debate with the world's best Diddy players about this if you disagree. They will win, btw =P
> 
> I find Horus to be the smartest Smasher here. If he continues to practice and such, he WILL be able to beat nearly everyone here. People like him always come out on top!
> 
> ...


<3 ^_^

LOL @ coffee


----------



## youkieran (Feb 17, 2009)

i will kill u all im the best and can i join


----------



## Horus (Feb 17, 2009)

youkieran said:
			
		

> i will kill u all im the best and can i join


trela will own you in 2 minutes at the most


----------



## Caleb (Feb 21, 2009)

when is this tournament gonna be?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Either that or I will, Horus.  


Me and trela have hit an equal playing field.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Either that or I will, Horus.
> 
> 
> Me and trela have hit an equal playing field.


M'hmm.....


I doubt it. But you're still very good. <3 I will beat you some day when I train on Snake!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Doubt it?!

Ask Trela yourself; we're almost exactly equal.

If I keep getting better Toonlink and you get better you won't be getting anywhere....


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

anyone wana brawl atm?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

anyone wana brawl atm?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 21, 2009)

Way to double post lol

Atm?


----------



## Trela (Feb 22, 2009)

Means At The Moment.

TLM: Yeah, we are kinda equal. It'll probably change after are Big Match.

Also: START THIS TOURNAMENT! I gotta practice in teams moar.


----------



## Cholito (Feb 23, 2009)

i would like to play here is my fc # 1332-8768-6857


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 23, 2009)

Are you any good?


----------



## Cholito (Feb 23, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Are you any good?


i'm alright i guess, i play the game when i have the chance


----------



## Trela (Feb 26, 2009)

Cofee likes challenges Cholito. Better watch yo back!

Cofee: BALRGH we need to make up some team stuff, ya know. YA KNOW

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 26, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Doubt it?!
> 
> Ask Trela yourself; we're almost exactly equal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cholito (Feb 27, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Cofee likes challenges Cholito. Better watch yo back!
> 
> Cofee: BALRGH we need to make up some team stuff, ya know. YA KNOW
> 
> =Trela=


i'm down for a brawl just tell me the time I usually play around 7 pm est


----------



## djman900 (Mar 4, 2009)

oh *censored.2.0* i forgot about this ummm next to next sat. wen we hav ppl


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, we should get this tourney on the road...


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 5, 2009)

wait, how come im not signed up yet? =(


----------



## Trela (Mar 5, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Yeah, we should get this tourney on the road...


WOW

There IS NO road here! And you thought I was ********! Hmph!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry Trela-la-la-la;

We should get this tourney on the wi-fi


----------



## djman900 (Mar 6, 2009)

this sunday

read 1st post


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

Ill be in the one thats under Coffe and trela's


----------



## Horus (Mar 7, 2009)

> And if u want 2 be an admin just ask
> 
> *horus*
> Caleb
> ...



Wot?


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Mar 11, 2009)

i do


----------

